# Simple "blood" drips



## Saffyre (Oct 4, 2009)

Would love to see pics of all three!


----------



## TagTeam (Oct 15, 2009)

Here is what we did last year.
Thought I could just drain a tidybowl dispencer and fill it with red dye.

It did not make the water dark enough.
I took the lid off the tidybowl container, rolled up some paper towel and used it as a wick to let the dye out of th bottle. It worked well all nighr long.

Had to bleach only 1 of our 3 toilets to get rid of the red stain... think it was an older toilet as this house was built in the 50s.

by the way, the dye is pool dye we picked up at a pool supply store.


----------

